
Detect or Not Detect Chrome Headless - Ammonit
Yes It&#x27;s possible. Despite these tips described in this article https:&#x2F;&#x2F;intoli.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;not-possible-to-block-chrome-headless&#x2F;, it&#x27;s possible to detect Chrome headless.<p>For example these 2 sites detect &amp; block Chrome Headless.  :
   - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;programmetv.ouest-france.fr&#x2F; 
   - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.orexad.com&#x2F;collier-bande-pleine-largeur-9-mm-w1&#x2F;p-0445-8013441<p>To do this, he uses the DataDome Real-Time Bot Protection service https:&#x2F;&#x2F;datadome.co&#x2F;
======
0x4a42
It looks like this solution is based on a distant JS file included in the
pages.

I tested on Rakuten (they use DataDome) with a slighly modified Headless
Chrome and I blocked the domain js.datadome.co in my host file so DataDome is
never loaded nor executed. My bot was not detected or blocked at all.

Maybe I'm missing something?

